# Eubranchipus(?) from Lincoln County WA



## Travis K (Mar 18, 2013)

I was thinking I found very young triops in one of very many vernal pools I had visited on March 17th, 2013 but ended up being a little disappointed yet still very excited.  I had no clue there were freshwater cousins to Brine Shrimp so I was happy to make a new discovery.  These are fairly small at 1/4-1/3 inch in length.

FYI, these are commonly know as Fairy Shrimp and from what I can find that are at least two freshwater genre but most likely more.  I suppose it is possible that I have a yet undescribed species of Eubranchipus, but I have no clue at this point.  I also lack the necessary equipment and information to make such a determination. (Sigh.... I need more toys)













(MM right)


















(MF, shot via USB Microscope)












[(Fresh hatched Juvi) *correction: copepod]



















I am attempting to culture these little critters I hope to have good results to report back.


----------



## Entomancer (Mar 18, 2013)

The "fresh-hatched juvi" is actually a copepod, another subclass of crustaceans (copepoda) that can be found in fresh water.

As for fairy shrimp, I know of a population of them about 5 minutes away from me that appear every winter.

They are much larger than the species you found, though. The species near me is quite large (about an an inch long) with very large eyes.

Nice find, though. Vernal pools are, sadly, ignored by many people, and often considered to be little more than "big mudpuddles" by most. I like to look in any large puddles I can find in the spring/winter to see if they host amphibians or interesting/unusual invertebrates.


----------



## Travis K (Mar 18, 2013)

LordRaiden said:


> The "fresh-hatched juvi" is actually a copepod, another subclass of crustaceans (copepoda) that can be found in fresh water.


I think you are mistaken about the copepod thing ;-)


----------



## Entomancer (Mar 18, 2013)

Travis K said:


> I think you are mistaken about the copepod thing ;-)


No, I am not.







Anostracan nauplius.

The bristle-like legs face backwards, and originate away from the eye. They are also held at an angle.







A pair of copepods. The one on the left is a female, with eggs.

The foremost appendages are antennae, which originate much closer to the eye, and are curved away from the head instead of being held at an angle. I'm not sure, but the species in the photo might be _Cyclops_ sp.







Your photo. The red creature near the bottom has two long appendages originating near the eye, and curving away from the body, not held at an angle.

I also happen to know that some species in the genus Cyclops have a lot of red pigment, and anostracan nauplii do not have much pigmentation. The creature in your photo is quite red.

Finally, nauplii of many species are small. I do not know the size of fairy shrimp larvae, but the larvae of Artemia sp.  brine shrimp are very small:







The animal in your container is large enough that it should have gotten past the initial stages of being a nauplii at this point, and already developed some of the "adult" legs.







I think this proves my point.


----------



## Travis K (Mar 18, 2013)

LordRaiden said:


> I think this proves my point.


Time will tell.  Also the naupii/cope I have are very very small.  Looks just like some of the fairy shrimp nauplii I have seen on youtube.  I will keep this thread up to date as to my success in culturing these anyway.


----------



## Bugs In Cyberspace (Mar 19, 2013)

Nice to see the discussion on these. I'm tired of coming onto AB and reading about Blatta roaches and roaches and oranges year after year, and whatnot. Keep up the good work Travis K and LordRaiden!


----------



## Travis K (Mar 19, 2013)

Thanks Peter.  Also, LordRaiden, after being able to get out of the office and look into the copepod ID and I have to say I think you are correct.  As to nauplii size being much smaller than this particular copepod, I am not so sure.  This is a pretty small species of fairy shrimp compared to others I have seen online so that copepod is really tiny (see pic below)

The cope is out of focus but you get a good idea the size/proportions.






Thanks for the input mate.


----------



## zonbonzovi (Mar 21, 2013)

Bugs In Cyberspace said:


> Nice to see the discussion on these. I'm tired of coming onto AB and reading about Blatta roaches and roaches and oranges year after year, and whatnot. Keep up the good work Travis K and LordRaiden!


Right?  People, go outside and stop staring at your tanks!  Thanks for the introduction on these, gentleman.  This is much more interesting than emptying a package of "monkeys" into their, uh, habitat?  If anyone needs any "people" water or sea diamonds let me know...it will cost your first born!  Never noticed the man parts before when herding monkeys.


----------

